# What causes cheek breakouts?



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2008)

What practices can make your cheeks breakout? I know cell phones, and dirty blush/powder brushes, and leaning your hands on your face (duh!) but what else?

I have learned over time that breakouts aren't always due to over active oil glands...I have a _slightly_ oily t-zone, normal to dry cheeks, but I only breakout on my cheeks (under normal circumstances), and am curious as to what other not-so-great habits can trigger cheek zits. 

Thanks in advance, peeps


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 7, 2008)

stress and hormones tend to do it for me a lot of the time. Sometimes when my allergies are really severe, my whole facial skin can get inflamed causing zits that would normally surface in a few weeks, in a few hours (the painful cystic ones too)

I also hear that using fabric softener on your pillowcases and other linens can lead to breakouts


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good point! I had a nervous breakdown in December, and as a result developed a type of heat rash that turned into the worse "breakout" of my life. Skin is still recovering.

Thanks!

I don't really want to dry my pillowcases with out those lovely softening dryer sheets, but if it will keep my cheeks from looking so horrible, I'll consider it. It's so bizarre, you expect the oily spots to do the breakout thing..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 7, 2008)

Hair touching your face, especially if you use a lot of product and/or have oily hair

Not cleaning your pillow cases enough


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

1. not cleaning your brushes enough
2. not changing your pillowcase and use the free and clear detergent (don't use the dryer sheets)
3. touching your face!
4. some red dye's in blushes 
5. fragrance in makeup
6. hormones
7. stress
8. your facial soap
9. not properly exfoliating.


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

hormones
not changing your pillowcase
dirty makeup tools 
touching you face
skincare
oily hair


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

i find tht I get breakouts on my cheeks when I commit the unforgivable sin of not removing my makeup before bed. shucks.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm, interesting. Some of these practices...you'd think the entire face would break out, or at least the forehead also, but not cheek breakouts only...
I keep my hair pulled back anyways...oh well.

Keep the ideas comin' folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Hmm, interesting. Some of these practices...you'd think the entire face would break out, or at least the forehead also, but not cheek breakouts only...
I keep my hair pulled back anyways...oh well.

Keep the ideas comin' folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again._

 
skin sucks tht way. lol. every different part can have a different reaction. for instance I have really nice cheek bone skin. it looks glowy and supple to touch. but my forehead is so dry and dull that I get deep wrinkle lines with breakouts! sucks big time.


----------



## tiramisu (Mar 8, 2008)

this is a really great thread.  I have found that if I am adamant about using disinfecting wipes on my phones (don't forget your work phone too!) then I stop this problem altogether...  I think that has to be a major cause, at least for me.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2008)

The MA at the Prescriptives counter mentioned going to an herbalist who said that detox would help. The herbalist said that each section of the face is connected to a different portion or system of the body, and that the digestive system is connected to the cheeks. The MA said that once she went to the doctor and was treated (she didn't know it but she has gall bladder issue) her cheek area cleared right up...

Isn't that interesting? I'm thinking about looking into that. I try to be really good a/b not touching my face with anything, but can't always help it. I use a bluetooth for the cell phone, and I KNOW I don't wash my pillowcases like I should.

Things have been getting better in the cheek area, but it's not perfect yet, haha...

Thanks for the responses everyone! Any other ideas? These points have me re-thinking my habits...


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 8, 2008)

detox is definitely recommended. especially for times when you've tried almost everything externally and it doesn't work! sometimes we just gotta up our vitamin C, fruits and veggies. and dont forget green tea


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ugh, still battling the breakouts. I've been wearing Px Virtual Matte, and normally set it with Select Sheer Loose, but have been lazy the past couple of days and setting it w/Studio Fix. I regret it now. Cheeks feel funny and there is redness (which usu. leads to pimples...) *sigh*

Oh yeah, and I washed my pillowcases and swabbed my cell phone and headset down with alcohol.

Considering taking a break from using Clinique Clarifying Lotion #2 for combo skin...the SA said it's s'posed to "exfoliate" the skin, but I don't see any exfoliating ingredients listed, just alcohol and witch hazel...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll decrease use to p.m. only for a little while and see how that goes.

Gonna continue trying to narrow down my triggers *fingers crossed*...

One more question:

Can brush softness (or lack thereof) affect the skin? I think I may need to get better quality powder/blush brushes. Sometimes my SK brushes feel a little bit rough on the skin. I want to try MMU but I am AFRAID of using a kabuki brush and having to buff my skin...I get hives just thinking about it...sheesh.


----------



## Myosotis (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I want to try MMU but I am AFRAID of using a kabuki brush and having to buff my skin...I get hives just thinking about it...sheesh._

 
I use Jane Iredale pressed minerals and you don't need to buff it in. Just use a soft brush and gentle downwards strokes. My skin has improved immensely since I started using it instead of foundation.


----------



## PRITTYKITTY (Jun 25, 2008)

One more factor that causes breakouts is that makeup expires. ( NOT JUST WHEN YOU RUN OUT OF IT...LOL! ). Although there is a difference in the price and quality of makeup, they all expire in certain amounts of time. As an employee of Saks Fifith Avenue corporate office, we had to be tested on product knowledge. 
Unfortunately your favorite blush may no good after about 6 months, especially if the brush hasn't been cleaned. Most eye makeup should not be kept very long because it may cause irritation or infection.
Some articles of makeup should not be used after only 3 months. Sad but true.  

***Hope this was helpful***


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRITTYKITTY* 

 
_
Unfortunately your favorite blush may no good after about 6 months, especially if the brush hasn't been cleaned. Most eye makeup should not be kept very long because it may cause irritation or infection.
Some articles of makeup should not be used after only 3 months. Sad but true.  

***Hope this was helpful***_

 
that's kinda scary!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 25, 2008)

besides makeup issues it could b ur hair on ur face or ur pillowcases/bed sheets.


----------



## clamster (Jun 25, 2008)

Hope I am not repeating anything but stress, your skincare -cleanser, moisturizer, toner etc.. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Considering taking a break from using Clinique Clarifying Lotion #2 for combo skin...the SA said it's s'posed to "exfoliate" the skin, but I don't see any exfoliating ingredients listed, just alcohol and witch hazel...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want to try MMU but I am AFRAID of using a kabuki brush and having to buff my skin...I get hives just thinking about it...sheesh._

 
Witch hazel and alcohol exfoliate the skin just not physcally like crushed apricot seeds etc. Do NOT try the bareminerals kabuki! ICK It feels TERRIBLE on the skin. MAC's and Too FAced's kabukis are really soft. You can always use a sponge like the aplicatior on MAC's mineral foundation however you would have to clean it often or else the dirt collected in it will cause major breakouts.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 25, 2008)

I re apply all of my face make up half way thru the day if I plan on doing anything, and it helps A LOT...even more so now since it's sooo hott!!!! DO NOT SLEEP IN YOUR MAKE UP...period.

********* change your brand of hairspray if you wear your hair down. or gel or mouse or whatever setting product you use.


----------



## sinergy (Jun 26, 2008)

another thing could be if you dont drink enough water, or you dont moisturize correctly, dry area skin can react the same as oily skin. i have horrible breakouts in the cooler months, so i have to keep my skin in check by changing my moisurizer to fit my needs. it sux, but if not, i have really bad acne scars around my cheeks and chin area.


----------



## elektra513 (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, I forgot about this thread! All of the new tips are very helpful.

I figured out that the digestive theory was at least part of the issue. I started taking acidophilis (sp?) tablets 2-3x/ day, and it has helped tremendously, along with lots of water of course (which I was doing anyway), cutting back on sugars and dairy (lazy vegetarian here).

It can be quite frustrating when you think you are taking the necessary precautions and you still have issues...Hopefully others reading this will also find solutions.

Thanks again!


----------



## crystal_gale (Jul 11, 2008)

thank you for this thread! now i had an idea on what might be causing my acne on the cheeks too! 

i need to:
- wash and change my own pillow case (what's a good cleanser for this?)
- deep clean my makeup brushes instead of just using brush cleaner (i think this might be one of the cause of my breakout)
- sanitize my phone

MY SUGGESTION
- wash and sanitize our hands frequently (esp. before touching the face)
- use tissues instead of handkerchief so that it's always clean and fresh
- check your brush cleanser... i think mine breaks me out hehe


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Jul 16, 2008)

As pumpkincat said, red dye is the cause of breakouts a lot if they are only on the cheeks.  The red dye in blushes is comedogenic.  Normally only inferior makeup brands use dyes in their makeup.


----------

